# 95 unit HOA HELP!!!



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey guys, I landed the contract for a 95 unit hoa and have some time before winter strikes wondering what the best/most efficient way to clear 95 individual driveways, sidewalks and walkways leading up to doors? Plow truck, Bobcat with snowblower, crew with wide snowblowers and shovels? These are my options, it is a retirement community and I have heard they are quite particular about there vendors. Also there is approx 1 mile of private roadway that they want snow removal on I.E. Hauled away. I currently have at my disposal a New holland L-175 with 8 foot box plow and snow bucket, 3/4 ton chevy with 8'2" boss v plow, 48" snowblower attached to a 27horse diesel subcompact tractor, a 3520 john deer tractor with 84" rear mount snowblower, and walk behind snowblowers. I know i am going to need more equipment, but what would be the best fit? Is a pay loader nessecary to load 1 mile of roadway worth of snow or could we get by with the skidsteer or even extend the chute on the john deer snowblower and load trucks with that? BTW they have a 2" trigger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Size of driveways?

Location?

Annual snowfall? 

No to the loader for the road, depending on your answers to the above.


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

driveways are on average 26'x26' this is in North Dakota and we get an average of 50 inches with the exception of virtual nothing the past few years I got an accurate measurement of the roads and it's more like 2200 foot of road 28 feet wide


----------



## Epiccookie55 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm new to this kind of stuff which is why I'm here also. Beside the fact, if you have walkways up to the front door if they aren't that wide, definitely a drop spreader so you don't waste any salt/sand. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

Epiccookie55;2142695 said:


> I'm new to this kind of stuff which is why I'm here also. Beside the fact, if you have walkways up to the front door if they aren't that wide, definitely a drop spreader so you don't waste any salt/sand. Let me know if you have any other questions.


Yeah that's what I was thinking as well my main problem is deciding what will be the best way to load the snow into trucks, the roads are so skinny I won't be able to use a loader unless I push an 700 foot section down to an intersection for room to load, do you think windowing it off to 1 side and driving next to truck with 3 point snowblower would be effective?


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

Also u figured that for every 2 inches of snow there is going to be 700 cu yards of snow to haul off. The dump site is a 20 min round trip from the hoa anyone have any experience with how fast a 84" 3 point blower with a 40 pto horse tractor could fill up a 14 yard truck?


----------



## Epiccookie55 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nosbis;2142706 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking as well my main problem is deciding what will be the best way to load the snow into trucks, the roads are so skinny I won't be able to use a loader unless I push an 700 foot section down to an intersection for room to load, do you think windowing it off to 1 side and driving next to truck with 3 point snowblower would be effective?


Yes, and no. Yes, if there isn't a lot of snow. No if there is a lot of snow because you will have to go really slow. I am also curious on what others will say.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ariel shot would be helpful


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nosbis;2142669 said:


> Hey guys, I landed the contract for a 95 unit hoa and have some time before winter strikes wondering what the best/most efficient way to clear 95 individual driveways, sidewalks and walkways leading up to doors? Plow truck, Bobcat with snowblower, crew with wide snowblowers and shovels? These are my options, it is a retirement community and I have heard they are quite particular about there vendors. Also there is approx 1 mile of private roadway that they want snow removal on I.E. Hauled away. I currently have at my disposal a New holland L-175 with 8 foot box plow and snow bucket, 3/4 ton chevy with 8'2" boss v plow, 48" snowblower attached to a 27horse diesel subcompact tractor, a 3520 john deer tractor with 84" rear mount snowblower, and walk behind snowblowers. I know i am going to need more equipment, but what would be the best fit? Is a pay loader nessecary to load 1 mile of roadway worth of snow or could we get by with the skidsteer or even extend the chute on the john deer snowblower and load trucks with that? BTW they have a 2" trigger.


How do you bid on work and have no idea of what to use for equipment or how to go aboot doing the work.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good for you, hustling up business. 


How much other work do you have?

Who is going to operate your equipment?
How maney trained employees do you have?
And how are you going to keep them employed?


But you have a couple of months yet.

Trucking, pricing?
Snow dump?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2142734 said:


> How do you bid on work and have no idea of what to use for equipment or how to go aboot doing the work.


Beat me to it, cant believe I didn't catch it yesterday. Although beerthirty did come early yesterday.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You just write, I can do it for $ X, on a bar napkin.
Then slide it over to the guy next to Ya,
Who just happens to be a related.

Duh...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2142741 said:


> Beat me to it, cant believe I didn't catch it yesterday. Although beerthirty did come early yesterday.


Youll never make 10,000 posts with slips like that, Newbie!!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You own this equipment? How many employes do you have? Why do you have to remove the snow from the road? What numbers did you bid this at. Have you ever done a complex this big before


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2142758 said:


> Youll never make 10,000 posts with slips like that, Newbie!!!


Pretty sure I have more posts (deleted) than anyone else on PS.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just have another Buttwieser, you'll feel better. 

You guys will be wanting consulting fees next! payup


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just have another Buttwieser, you'll feel better. 

You guys will be wanting consulting fees next! Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2142769 said:


> Pretty sure I have more posts (deleted) than anyone else on PS.


It's not a competition.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry bout that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2142776 said:


> It's not a competition.


You're jealous because you're the first loser.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2142777 said:


> Sorry bout that.


Trying to hit 1,000 posts?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2142778 said:


> You're jealous because you're the first loser.


That would make you , #1,
#1 Moron.:laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Alright fella's let's get back on topic and allow the OP a chance to answer the valid post......:salute:

:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2142786 said:


> Alright fella's let's get back on topic and allow the OP a chance to answer the valid post......:salute:
> 
> :waving:


Thanks dad^_^


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2142779 said:


> Trying to hit 1,000 posts?


Laptops failing. Time for a new one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2142786 said:


> Alright fella's let's get back on topic and allow the OP a chance to answer the valid post......:salute:
> 
> :waving:





1olddogtwo;2142789 said:


> Thanks dad^_^


Oh look, he makes BUFF think he's all grown up. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2142796 said:


> Oh look, he makes BUFF think he's all grown up. Thumbs Up


Just because it's "Oof Season" it doesn't mean it's "Open Season" on newbie's.....

:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2142808 said:


> Just because it's "Oof Season" it doesn't mean it's "Open Season" on newbie's.....
> 
> :waving:


Says the guy who pointed oot the elephant in the room.......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2142811 said:


> Says the guy who pointed oot the elephant in the room.......


"Said" Elephant is on the radar.......


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

BUFF;2142734 said:


> How do you bid on work and have no idea of what to use for equipment or how to go aboot doing the work.


I bid that portion by the hour .... how are you supposed to gain experience without doing something first.... you have to do it... learn and grow just like anything


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

SnoFarmer;2142735 said:


> Good for you, hustling up business.
> 
> How much other work do you have?
> 
> ...


I have 4 other commercial 1 acre lots 1 skilled employee and as many shovelers as I need on call... u can lease trucks for $90/hr with a driver


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

Randall Ave;2142768 said:


> You own this equipment? How many employes do you have? Why do you have to remove the snow from the road? What numbers did you bid this at. Have you ever done a complex this big before


Yes I own this equipment they don't want the snow on their lawns.... older people... i have 1 other skilled operator and a labor service for shovelers and no i did a 35 unit hoa last year ...the road portion is $200/hr per truck and loading device... the driveways and sidewalks are $4800/mo with an $1200 surcharge for any event over 6 inches... salting driveways n sidewalks is $20 per unit on request... sanding road is $225/ton


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Seems you have most of it covered. Are you retaining all last year's work for next season?


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

Randall Ave;2142927 said:


> Seems you have most of it covered. Are you retaining all last year's work for next season?


Yes except the 35 hoa I underbid that and only had 1 year contract do you think loader would be best way to load trucks? If so what size? I'm looking at a 1982 international h 80 26000# machine anyone have experienced with these? I know newer is better but $$ is the issue, I have 2 cat 930s that I could use in a pinch if mine went down but I want to use my own equipment


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nosbis;2142924 said:


> Yes I own this equipment they don't want the snow on their lawns.... older people... i have 1 other skilled operator and a labor service for shovelers and no i did a 35 unit hoa last year ...the road portion is $200/hr per truck and loading device... the driveways and sidewalks are $4800/mo with an $1200 surcharge for any event over 6 inches... salting driveways n sidewalks is $20 per unit on request... sanding road is $225/ton


So you're going to be taking the snow off their lawns too?

If you already have this type of experience, except this one is larger, why the questions?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not trying to be a wise a$$. Who is responsible for any damage on the road, or lawns using the loader? How long to do one driveway and walks, multiplied by 95. That machine is 36 years old. What happens when it dies, and you can't move it. Look into leasing a machine for the winter.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nosbis;2142922 said:


> I bid that portion by the hour .... how are you supposed to gain experience without doing something first.... you have to do it... learn and grow just like anything


Bidding by the hour is a sign of someone that's getting in over their head. It also leads to questions/disputes aboot the invoice. 
A better way to gain experience is either work for someone that does larger jobs or work your way up to them over time.



Nosbis;2142923 said:


> I have 4 other commercial 1 acre lots 1 skilled employee and as many shovelers as I need on call... u can lease trucks for $90/hr with a driver


Plowing 4 one acre lots is mulch different than doing a 95unit HOA with sidewalk crews and multiple pieces of equipment along with hauling snow.
You may want to rethink your unlimited supply of shovelers, this is one area that is a problem for everyone.


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

BUFF;2142976 said:


> Bidding by the hour is a sign of someone that's getting in over their head. It also leads to questions/disputes aboot the invoice.
> A better way to gain experience is either work for someone that does larger jobs or work your way up to them over time.
> 
> Plowing 4 one acre lots is mulch different than doing a 95unit HOA with sidewalk crews and multiple pieces of equipment along with hauling snow.
> You may want to rethink your unlimited supply of shovelers, this is one area that is a problem for everyone.


Yeah well go big or go home is kind of how I feel I wasn't prepared for nearly any job that I accepted landscaping & mowing... but I figured it out adapted and now I have experience and know exactly what I'm doing... everyone who is bashing my inexperience on this thread clearly must never have been new to the industry themselves... I just came here for a little advice I thought that's kinda why this site was here


----------



## Nosbis (Mar 20, 2016)

Mark Oomkes;2142964 said:


> So you're going to be taking the snow off their lawns too?
> 
> If you already have this type of experience, except this one is larger, why the questions?


I do not have experience hauling snow hence the questions.... yeah removing all the snow off the lawns, roofs, trees and the birdbaths....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I didn't think I was that outa line.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nosbis;2142979 said:


> Yeah well go big or go home is kind of how I feel I wasn't prepared for nearly any job that I accepted landscaping & mowing... but I figured it out adapted and now I have experience and know exactly what I'm doing... everyone who is bashing my inexperience on this thread clearly must never have been new to the industry themselves... I just came here for a little advice I thought that's kinda why this site was here


I think drive / goals are important and admirable charactoristics, however taking uncalulated risk is foolish.
The guys that have posted have been in this trade/industry for decades and some have been born into it. 
Some find their feedback as demeaning or offensive, but the realaity is they are giving an education which is based on failures and successes. It's up to you to sift through why's been said and determine what works for you.
At the end of the day we all wait to succeed and prosper, it's up to you to come up with the recipe to do so.
Good luck , don't over sell yourself and listen to what's been said.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Why does the snow need to be removed from the mile road? Can't it be windrowed off too the sides and maybe have the shoulders pushed back?


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Italiano67;2143139 said:


> Why does the snow need to be removed from the mile road? Can't it be windrowed off too the sides and maybe have the shoulders pushed back?


Snow removed = professional job = customer you may want
Snow blown over curb = hack


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mtnbktrek;2145238 said:


> Snow removed = professional job = customer you may want
> Snow blown over curb = hack


Care to elaborate?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I helped a guy with an HOA a few years back. 70 places. He was terrible and I (with my guys) did in front of the garage and the doorway, so we always heard how mad people were. Everyone has something to complain about. One suggestion I have is to swap sides each time. That way the people are the end aren't last every time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did the whole thread get deleted or is this a repeat?

I guess I'm a hack.


----------



## Epiccookie55 (Feb 26, 2016)

1olddogtwo;2145268 said:


> Did the whole thread get deleted or is this a repeat?
> 
> I guess I'm a hack.


Repeat. This guy posted two threads about the same thing.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, there were two threads, which I've merged into one now and cleaned it up

thanks :waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;2145309 said:


> yes, there were two threads, which I've merged into one now and cleaned it up
> 
> thanks :waving:


Morning Michael, haven't seen or heard from u in a while. Hows the wife, kids, Charles?

Thought I was losing it and now I see the light


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2145311 said:


> Morning Michael, haven't seen or heard from u in a while. Hows the wife, kids, Charles?
> 
> Thought I was losing it and now I see the light


He wasn't at SIMA yesterday....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2145320 said:


> He wasn't at SIMA yesterday....


Why would he have had been:laughing:

He hasn't plowed snow , why would be be ogling snow equipment?

I thought you two were going oot fer brews tho..?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2145321 said:


> Why would he have had been:laughing:
> 
> He hasn't plowed snow , why would be be ogling snow equipment?
> 
> I thought you two were going oot fer brews tho..?


I was looking but came up empty, didn't even see a PS booth but there was a herd of girls roaming around with PS t shirts...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Must have been scotties daughters.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2145327 said:


> Must have been scotties daughters.:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2145327 said:


> Must have been scotties daughters.:laughing::laughing:


Scottie must be a world traveler......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He does hang oot at Timmies a lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2145332 said:


> Scottie must be a world traveler......


He does go to Kannada a lot.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF;2145325 said:


> I was looking but came up empty, didn't even see a PS booth but there was a herd of girls roaming around with PS t shirts...


What, no pics of these plow site beauties?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2145344 said:


> What, no pics of these plow site beauties?


He sent me one I'll post it later


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2145349 said:


> He sent me one I'll post it later


:laughing: that pic of that walleyed beauty?

She looked like she wanted to throw buff down and do it right there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2145364 said:


> :laughing: that pic of that walleyed beauty?
> 
> She looked like she wanted to throw buff down and do it right there.


She was a looker..... looking right at him


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well if she can toss Buff around she's to much women for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2145349 said:


> He sent me one I'll post it later


Don't waste the monitor ink.

Too late.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2145372 said:


> Don't waste the monitor ink.
> 
> Too late.


They're called pixels moron......:laughing::laughing:

You should be getting all kinds of emails/info from exhibitors in the next few days/weeks.........:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2145486 said:


> They're called pixels moron......:laughing::laughing:
> 
> You should be getting all kinds of emails/info from exhibitors in the next few days/weeks.........:waving:


Nope, it's monitor ink. You're a newbie.

From the PS multi-cultural chicks?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2145488 said:


> Nope, it's monitor ink. You're a newbie.
> 
> From the PS multi-cultural chicks?


Yeah what...................ever....

They seemed to be more into the Facebook based on their age......
You should be getting contacted by equipment mfrs and suppliers/dealers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol.......


----------

